# Do any of your babies really not look like or are not sized like their parents?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I read a lot about people seeing a litter's dam and sire to help determine size and look of a baby they are choosing. I know that many of you often add that it is just a start but those things can vary despite the parents.

Hope looks EXACTLY like her mama but has her dad's nose and eyes. Her dad was 6 pounds and her mom (still taking off baby weight) was 7 pounds. I saw them and the breeder weighed them while I was there. Hope is just a bit over 6 months but will not be much more than 4 pounds at adult if she keeps tracking as she is. 

Ruby has parents who were both gone from the breeder when we got her. We were instantly in love with her when we saw her so we did not care that the parents were not there. I was able to see her dad on the breeder's website but do not know his weight. Perhaps if I post his pics someone can help me guesstimate his weight. Many of you are very good at this. Her dad is a champion and is just gorgeous.
I was shocked when I received the picture (a bad picture) of her mama. I believe the picture was while she was pregnant. While she is purebred and AKC she is um, how do I say this nicely? A very homely sweet girl. I can see my girl's eyes in her but seriously, to me she looks not much at all like either parent. Dad looks small-average and mom looks HUGE. Ruby is 6 months next week and is not quite 3 pounds.

If you know their dam or sire, does your baby (or babies) look like them, sized like them? I am just curious and your experiences always teach me!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

oh man.. I wish I knew but I have never seen the parents of my dogs. It went down like this.... I was working one day, I work at a church, with absolutely NO interest in buying a dog.. was the farthest thing from my mind. It happened to be my daughters birthday too and I was trying to figure out what to get her. ANYWAY... this lady comes in with both my dogs.. they were soooo tiny. She was looking for someone to buy them THAT day cause her electricity was shut off and she was desperate for money to pay her bill. I of course fell in love instantly..I mean who wouldn't? Puppies are like babies.. too darn cute! I called my son and he came up to my work and I told him to pick one out for his sister for her birthday.. and of course we couldn't pick so we took both. BUT deep down inside I just couldn't live with sending the pups back home with that lady. In a sense I sort of felt like I rescued them. They hadn't had shots or weren't dewormed or anything. SO.. we had a little bit of an expense in the beginning. I think back about that day and it truly was a day that saved my life. I was meant to be their mama.. they have forever changed me. 

So no.. I haven't seen the parents and the only info I have on them is what this one desperate lady driving from church to church in town told me.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Trish-what an awesome story!

I love both of my girls and if I had never seen their parents, like you, I'd still love them and know that we need each other.

Thanks for sharing your great story!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi looks nothing like his sire and dam. They both had shorter necks and were at least twice the size of him. 

Chibi looks a little more like his sire but he is also way smaller than sire and dam.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Izzie looks just like her dad. It's crazy. Bella I don't think looks like her mom, hopefully she doesn't when she gets older cuz I don't think her mom is very cute. But size wise, Izzie will prolly be her dad's size, 4-5 lbs. Their mom is 6 lbs, and Bella is now 6.2 lbs at 20 weeks, lol. So um, yeah. Not sure where Bella got her size. She should be around 8 lbs full grown.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

No Darla doesnt look anything like her mum and dad. lol
Her dad was a small mostly white boy and her mum was a fawn and white, and quite a cobby chi.
They obviously carried the blue gene as am sure they had other blues before Darla too., 
I contacted the breeder before the pups were born and i had actually been interested in a cream chi.
When i saw Darla i had to have her, and as luck would have it i got Daisy (who was 3 at that time) the same time who is mostly cream. lol

Dillon looks very much like his mum except she is a chocolate Long coat.
He does also resemble his dad but not as much as his mum.
I didnt get to see Daisy's parents.
I have just recently saw Daisy's puppy, a member on here has him and contacted me to tell me, and he looks like Daisy, bless him. 
Am hoping to meet them in the flesh someday soon.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey looks nothing like either one, her dad was LC black and tan little cobby thing, her mom was larger at 6+lbs and lavendar in color.....but she has their very outgoing and sweet personality. I think she has has her Dads cute little face only white


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

layla looks a bit like her mom, they have pretty much the same body built too. and the same personality traits. layla loves to rip up the tiles in my hall way, and according to her breeder, the mother also loved to do that. lmao. both her parents were in the 5 pound range and so is she. riley i dont think looks like his parents. i never saw his mom, but i saw a crappy pic of his dad and his dad was a short haired Chihuahua, kind of looked like the tacobell dog. and mother was a Pomeranian. riley just looks like a reg. long hair chihuahua lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lexie looks more like her Mom. Size wise she is smaller than both parents. Her Sister was smaller than she was at 10 weeks, and is now twice her size. Her Dad is a Black LC. Chance looks more like his Dad, both in looks and size. His Brother looked a lot like him, but was a LC. Him and Chance are about the same size. Gia favors both of her parents in "looks." Size wise she is smaller than both parents. She was a singleton. Her Dad is a Blue & White LC, and Mom was Choco & White. Jade "looks" more like her Dad. Her Dad is a Fawn SC, and Mom is Blue. Size wise she is smaller than both parents. Her Brother was a bit bigger than she was, and at full growth is still a bit bigger. He was Fawn & White.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a really fun question!

Of course I have NO idea about our rescues, Briscoe and Charlene.

But my beloved Bu looks just very much like his mama Maggie, who my sister recently lost in a tragic freak accident. But he is huge, Maggie was only 5 lbs! He looks nothing like his sire, Sugar Ray, who was four lbs. Bu is Tan SC as was his mama. Sugar Ray was black with some Irish markings. Bu has the Irish markings.  But his face... sometimes when I look at his face it's startling. He really does look like mama. Weight wise, Bu is so much bigger than both.

Ernie looks very much like his mama, who was also brindle, but she did have long hair, he's a smooth coat. But his facial features and his ears are identical. I don't remember much about the sire. I only know that he was a sc brindle. Ernie is in line with his mama and daddies weights.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Great question

Mia came from a pet store :hiding: so have no clue about her parents.

Bailey has his mamma's body....long and lean...and long coat. He also looks like his mom in the face. But he has his dad's coat color...his dad was a short coat chocolate. Both his mom and dad were on the bigger side and so is Bailey.

Addy looks just like her mom. She is even exactly the same size as her mom. Her mom is a LC fawn and white and dad is LC blue. Addy has her mom's fawn color but also has streaks of blue from dad. She also has dad's fluffier coat.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Kali doesn't look a lot like either of her parents (I met both when we picked her up) but she is the spit and image of her maternal aunt, Rosie (the breeder sent a picture). Dary strongly resembled his sire once he grew up, but he was a little smaller - his sire was out of the breed standard at 30", and his dam was very slight, even for a bitch, so I guess he split the difference. I wish I knew Pablo's parents - he was bred in New Mexico and brought to Illinois, so he's a mystery.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is my Hope and her mom and dad. She looks just like them only it seems that she will be a bit smaller than either:

Hope









Dam









Sire

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

...and here is Ruby and her mom and dad. She has her mama's eyes (I think) but the rest must be daddy. 

Ruby









Dam









Sire


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow Hope looks just like her parents! Especially her mom! Crazy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, our survey makes it official. Our babies can look exactly like their parents, somewhat like their parents or nothing like their parents! We now have a great answer for people choosing a new one who ask! haha! 

So fun reading all of your comparisons!! Thanks!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

According to everyone EXCEPT me, Kahlua looks like her mom (Eleanor.) I often get asked how I can tell the difference... to which I get offended because though I hate saying it I think Kahlua is waaaay prettier than her mom =P. They have the same color pattern but that's all I see. Kahlua is smaller than both of her parents. 
Here's my Lua...









Her mom Eleanor...









And Dad, Zie. Its the only pic I have and it's B&W but he's fawn in color.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have to agree with you. She is prettier than her sweet mama (no offense to her sweet mama). She has a softer looking face and OH, MY those big round eyes! Those look like daddy's.


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Honey looks like her mum but not like her dad, I haven't got pics on here but they are on an old thread
*http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-pictures/47988-my-puppy-honey.html
Plus recent pic in siggy now


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

both my girls look like their dads more than their mums in their features although i think myamis body is in between both


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> I have to agree with you. She is prettier than her sweet mama (no offense to her sweet mama). She has a softer looking face and OH, MY those big round eyes! Those look like daddy's.


THANK YOU!!! lol Not that Eleanor's ugly or anything by any means; if I'd never SEEN Kahlua I would've probably been just as smitten with Ellie lol.


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

omg, Lua and Honey are just about the cutest things I have ever seen!!!!

hehe, sorry, got distracted!

My little Heidi looks nothing like her parents. Mom is completely blonde with a little bit of white and a stockier build. Dad is lean and shares her tricolor markings, but is nearly 10 pounds (not overweight)!!! Heidi is barely over three lb at ten months! Mom is about 5-6 lb. However, I must say that Heidi was very sickly as a baby and was malnurished and suffered from fading puppy syndrome. So it is very possible that this neglect stunted her growth.

My older chi, Halle, looks identical to daddy...only about 1.5 lb heavier (she is 4 lb and he is 2.5!)


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

The girls-









Their dad-









Their mom-









Mom and dad as puppies-









What do you girls think? I know Izzie looks a lot like her dad, and will take after him in size too, as he is about 4 lbs or so. With their mom, Bella takes more after her, but I don't think they look too much alike. The mom's owners think that Bella looks just like her though. Bella's mom is a complete deer head Chi, and Bella has somewhat of a dome shaped head, still a deer head, but not as much. Their mom is only 6 lbs full grown tho, lol. So Bella is already passed that.. ha ha.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

No one? Looking at the pics, I guess Bella does look like her mom. And Izzie looks exactly like her dad.. lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, they certainly got their coloring from their dad! They are so pretty! Their size difference just kills me!!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah... it's crazy. Izzie seems so dang tiny too us, since we have Bella to compare her to. But I know Izzie is more "normal" sized when it comes to Chi's her age. Bella, well, she's just special. lol. At 20 weeks they are 3.2 lbs and 6.2 lbs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

hahahaha!!!!!
Bless her. I know how she feels. I am a "big boned" girl, too! haha!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Heidi hanging out with her Mom  :









They look nothing alike!

And this is her Dad as a pup (only pic I can find!):










The look alike I think, but like I said Heidi is 3 lb and he is 10!!!!!! EEP!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Izzy and Bella both look alot like dad i think  i remember them not so long ago looking identical to their dads puppy pic


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

mia looks nothing like either or her parents. She is sable and her mom is white with tan spots and her father is white with black spots.... she is perfectly between their weights. Her mom is 4 lbs and her dad was 5 lbs... shes 4.5 lbs

Lily is my mystery dog. Both parents were short hair but she came out with this crazy long version of a short coat. Her mom was chocolate and her dad was white.. she is cream with a chocolate nose (so her coat color matches) She is smaller than her parents (3.5 lbs) mom was 4 lbs and her dad was 6lbs.

Laci's mom was merle and her dad was white with cream spots.... she is brindle. Her breeder said it was their first ever brindle dog (they wouldve kept her because her color is so nice but she had a cleft palate and wouldnt be able to breed her). her weight still isnt definite because shes only 11 weeks.

Milo is adopted so its unkown.


----------

